# What is it? J. Stortz



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no idea what this tool is? Look like a screw driver or an ice pick but I don't think that is it. It is about 10" long with the name J. Stortz stamped in the steel. If you know please let me know


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

paint can opener?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like an abused screwdriver to me


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Oyster or clam shucker - 65% probability  I can't find one quite like that but Stortz did make some and if you search "wood handled clam shucker" you'll see some similar images. The round section is somewhat unusual for that so I could well be wrong though.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Brick pointing tool.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

staple remover for old screen doors/windows


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with Gary. I have one of those abused items.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

user modified screwdriver


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

It may be something used for making saddles or leather work?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

changer my vote to shucker /// here is a link to something like it

it also could be some other fishing or fish cleaning tool. In the coastal high volume fish cleaning industry there are several unusual hand tools for different types of fish, crabs , squids and other sea creatures;

picture lines of people standing in front of huge steel tables and thousands of fish or other creatures flopping around.

giant fishing boats and fish cleaning factories.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm guessing a tire iron.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is either.

Stortz has been in business here in the Philadelphia area since 1853.

I'd contact them to see if they can ID it.

John Stortz and Son, Inc. 
210 Vine St., Philadelphia, PA 19106
Phone: 215.627.3855 | Fax: 215.627.6306 | Toll Free: 1-888-847-3456


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Schucker is shorter and with a flatter blade. My guess is an a burnisher that has been modified to a screwdriver then abused or an abused screwdriver. I have rounded my share ;-))


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, an oyster shucker's blade is only about 2 1/2" or 3" long. And the whole blade is flattish (kind of a flattened oval). At least that's the way they are here in the Pac. N.W.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone!

Tom, I emailed John Stortz and Son, Inc. and Thomas C. Stortz sent this response:
*"My first thought is to agree with the Oyster Shucker as I've seen similar models with that type of rounded end that we've produced. I'm fairly certain we've never produced any types of screwdrivers. I'll ask my dad and he can shed some light on the subject. I'll try to get back to you asap."*
"


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad I was able to be of some help!
I hope they can positively identify it for you.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I am not going to guess, just respond that I think it is really cool how it ended. I hope to be in the position to answer questions from my daughter about stuff my shop made years ago.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Perhaps a draw-bore pin that has been made into a screwdriver…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

looks like a tool called a "fid" used to shape and carve clay to make prototypes for wood carving.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Crank49 got it right first.

Brick layers pointing tool, used to put that concave finish in the mortar between the bricks.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

I am still waiting to hear back fromThomas C. Stortz

Exelectrican- My grandfather was a brick layer and I have all his old tool. He had nothing like this tool that he used. Are you sure that's what it is? You could be right, just trying to solve this mystery


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is probably a fid alright, but used by sailors to work rope on sailing vessels.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Drum roll please….. I got an email back from Tom at John Stortz and Son, Inc the manufacturer of the tool

*"The tool is known as a Sailsmaker pricker. It was used to splice wire cable. We actually have a few in inventory but it's not an item that is still relevant. I hope that sheds some light on the tool." *

mystery solved, thanks everyone


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Sails maker pricker
John Stortz and Son, Inc.
210 Vine St., Philadelphia, PA 19106


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Did I win? See post #21 ;-))


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

That's great! Now what are you going to do with it! ;-)


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I knew that's what it was, I just wanted to see if anyone else did! LOL!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Prize goes to Topa. Apparently he knows a old pricker when he sees one! 
(couldn't resist)


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone need a picker to complete your collection?


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Nifty, thanks for the follow up.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Are going to start making sailboats to have a use for the tool?


----------



## Béla (Feb 12, 2013)

What ever it is, boy does it ever look useful! Pry bar, paint can opener, bicycle tire iron, caulk smoother, glue bottle un-plugger …


----------

